# The ultimate sacrifice



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Memorial Day has always been a day of reflection for our country. A day to remember those that selflessly gave their lives so that we can carry on with ours.

Every year since I could walk, I would dress up in my camo fatigues, jump in the car with my dad, and ride with him from cemetery to cemetery as he and the rest of his group paid their respects to those soldiers no longer with us. There is nothing more chilling then the sound of a 21 gun salute.

When I was younger, it was a time for me to dress up with my hero, carry his incredibly heavy gun to the services, and then scramble to grab the spent casings after the service.

As I've gotten older, the true meaning of this day carries the weight of a heavy heart, knowing why it is we celebrate this day. The countless untold stories that our veterans carry with them, that many never reveal.

This year, my mom and dad invited me to go to another service out at our veterans cemetery. I'm so glad I did. It was a beautiful tribute to those that paid for our freedom with their lives.

Below is a series of pictures for the salute soldiers use to pay their respects, when they are in a combat zone and not able to attend the funeral of a fallen soldier. I'll just post the series of pictures with no commentary, other than my dad being the one presenting the dog tags as they built the battlefield cross.

So eternally grateful for those that died protecting us, those that made it back, and those still serving. Thank you all!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I too am thankful for the ultimate sacrifice made by thousands of soldiers on our behalf . Canada is in no way as powerful or defence minded as our fellow Americans but we do appreciate your willingness on our behalf and I thank you for it . On both sides of the border we sometimes see and hear folks complaining about the forces going to fight overseas, their reasoning being " it isnt our fight " . Well it is our fight and I personally would much rather see it carried out over there than here . Thanx for the post and God bless America . atriot:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics, so many young Americans can't even tell you what Memorial Day is for. I too Thank all that have given the ultimate sacrifice and those still serving and have served !!!! Thank You !!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree Ed. I wish more people would set their beer down for an hour or two this weekend and go to one of these events. It's very humbling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Tuffdaddy thanks for sharing


----------

